
How do you physically print Markdown files? - yazinsai
May sound strange, but it&#x27;s been driving me nuts.  Typed it out in VS Code, but there&#x27;s no &quot;Print&quot; menu item there.
======
dpwiese
Although I no longer physically print, Pandoc is probably the way to go to
generate a PDF which you can then print. I wrote some notes in markdown on my
little site [0] and with Pandoc generated a PDF from the same source file [1].
I shared my Pandoc setup I used [2] and hope this might be of help to you!

[0]
[https://danielwiese.com/posts/documentation/](https://danielwiese.com/posts/documentation/)

[1]
[https://danielwiese.com/documentation.pdf](https://danielwiese.com/documentation.pdf)

[2] [https://github.com/dpwiese/.pandoc](https://github.com/dpwiese/.pandoc)

------
utf_8x
You could use Pandoc [0] to render it into HTML and then open that in a
browser and print it...

[0] [https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/)

------
mikecoles
There's a plugin to print in VS Code. Preview your markdown and print with the
plugin.

------
theschmed
You could type it into a private Github repo and print out the formatted web
page?

------
elviejo
open the file in another editor. like notepad, word.. from there you can
print.

~~~
yazinsai
i want to print *formatted markdown, not just the markdown text.

~~~
elviejo
then use pandoc to transform from Markdown to PDF.

the PDF looks very pretty in my opinion.

